# My foster Eva



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

We acquired Eva through Whitepaws GSD rescue. She came from a home in St. Louis with 6other dogs ranging from small to lab size. She was not abused but neglected as far as training and socializing. Surrendered by owners she did not like the crate would cry, would not go in on her own. Very cautious around men loves women and children. Never had boundaries so she made her own decisions when she felt like it. Possessive of toys and her people. 

Well, we’ve had her for week. She is aloof with strangers, but not fearful. She was cautious of men but never aggressive now she will meet them by smelling them and all is good. Extremely alert to her surroundings, very good nerves, checks everything out with no hesitation. Loud Noises don’t bother her. Does not back away will always investigate. Touching and pulling feet, legs hands by her mouth no reaction. Within 2 days she was wagging her tail, at people that we invited over after we introduced them to her. she needs to know your ok and then she is fine. Goes in her crate on command no issues except when u leave she will whine but not for long. Completely housebroken, crate trained. Walks excellent on lease, knows sit down give paw then the other paw. Been working on recalls on long line doing very well. Loves car rides, loves being petted and will cuddle. Now this is all with her people. Once she knows you you are her friend. She is no longer allowed to make her own decisions. 
Gets along well with other dog’s but wants to be in charge well not in my house. She tried to put my boy in place instead she got put in her place. She tried again tonight and guess what she stopped herself. 
All Eva needs and wants is someone else to be the boss. She is now much more free, less stressed. She is low drive, med drive naturally protective, responds to correction very well. 
Eva is a great dog and is such a joy to be around. She just wants a family who can be her advocate so she doesn’t have to. Already she is becoming more playful, relaxed, trusting and bonds quickly once she trusts you. Strangers will always have to be Introduced but I have no issues with that. Zero aggression anyone but will be pushy with another dog unless u tell her otherwise. 
Eva will be going up for adoption next week but I will have the say on where she goes and that may take longer then usual because I will screen every person like they were applying for secret service. She is not the average rescue dog you won’t find a dog like her very often. She deserves the best family puddings.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

She sounds like a special dog. I hope she finds her family soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like she has a good brain and would be a jOY for someone who appreciates that. And someone who will make the time with her that she deserves.

She could probably be the dog of a lifetime for someone. Please keep her ad bumped up. Where is she located now?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes, very smart and really thinks. She would be awesome in nose work. Eva is with me in SE Wisconsin and will stay until the perfect home is found


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

She sounds so lovely. Any idea how she is with cats?


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

January said:


> She sounds so lovely. Any idea how she is with cats?


I've taken in 2 female GSD mixes and neither had been exposed to cats. But with a gradual introduction and careful supervision for a week or so, they both became good friends with
the cats in the household. It's similar to training other things, you teach them what's acceptable
behavior and what's not.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

January...... I don’t have cats to know. My guess like Orphan Heidi is with training and direction and knowing Eva she could adjust and learn. She does try to chase birds but one verbal leave it she stops. She doesn’t have much drive and when she does it’s for a short time. Yesterday was the first time she played with the ball but my boy showed her how fun it is. She lasted about 15min she was done.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> January...... I don’t have cats to know. My guess like Orphan Heidi is with training and direction and knowing Eva she could adjust and learn. She does try to chase birds but one verbal leave it she stops. She doesn’t have much drive and when she does it’s for a short time. Yesterday was the first time she played with the ball but my boy showed her how fun it is. She lasted about 15min she was done.


 Thanks so much! too bad you’re not in Canada for ourselves ?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes, that’s a shame but I’m confident Eva will find the perfect home


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

Definitely ☺


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Eva has found her forever home. Today she will adopted. Best family besides mi e I could ask for. So happy for Eva. We will miss her but the life she will have is worth the tears.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Ah, good luck Eva! Hope your new home is AMAZING!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

It is awesome. She is already settling in. They love her so much


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope you will keep her. You will never find the family that will get your approval 
A friend of mine was fostering a dog and after a while she put up an ad. The first person who called about the dog was told that he had dialed the wrong number and she canceled the ad. They lived happily after for 15 years.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

She found an awesome family. I know she will be loved for the rest of her life.


----------

